# Busco esquema Sintonizador Philips UV1336/F



## armr (Jul 22, 2013)

Saludos colegas.

Una disculpa anticipada si este no es el lugar correcto para esta consulta.

Estoy necesitando el esquema del sintonizador Philips UV1336/F. Si alguno de ustedes conoce un link donde lo pueda encontrar, o fuera tan amable de compartirlo conmigo, sería de mucha ayuda para mi.

Lo requiero para experimentación, siendo manejado desde un uControlador a través del puerto I2C.

Gracias de antemano,

armr ...


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 22, 2013)

Esquema dificil creo, pero destapalo e identifica el Ic que hace de PLL, asi es mas facil, el control se hace todo desde el PLL, chauuuuuuu


----------



## armr (Jul 22, 2013)

Gracias fdesergio.

Está un poco degastado el código sobre el chip, pero creo alcanzar a ver la leyenda TDA6402A, chip cuyo datasheet ya descargué.

La intención final con lo del esquema era tratar de ver la manera de hacerlo entrar dentro de la banda de 900 MHz (específicamente hasta los 930MHz), para poder usarlo en el segmento libre 915-928MHz.

En este sentido, cualquier sugerencia, es más que bienvenida y apreciada.

armr


----------



## osotronico (Jul 24, 2013)

amigo armr chequea estos links, tal vez encuentres lo que necesitas.
http://www.servicetron.com/
http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/philips-uv1336f-sintonizador-necesito-diagrama-t122045.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2013)

en los sintos,no queda otra que ir guiando por la hoja de datos de pll,
los esquemas son sintonizadores son muy difíciles de conseguir,


----------



## armr (Jul 27, 2013)

Gracias comañeros por sus mensajes. Creo que efectivamente está difícil y que lo que me aconsejan de arrancar desde el Datasheet del PLL es atinado. Voy a entrarle a eso (ya le saqué una foto superampliada a la tarjeta del sintonizador), a ver si le logro "sacar" el plano. Espero lograrlo, así que por aquí estaré ya poniéndolo a ver si me ayudan con lo de la modificación del rango de frecuencias.

Gracias,

armr


----------

